# Mother's Day :(



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, Mother's Day already  

I never thought that I would reach 40 and still not be a mother on Mother's Day  .  Who would have thought that, instead, I would listen to my step kids talk about treats for their Mum and be infertile.

The onslaught of marketing is really getting me down already.  My DH can't hear any of this because it makes him uncomfortable and he turns everything into a fight about him having a past.  So.... here is my rant of everything that I hate about the run up to Mother's Day:

- since when did Mother's Day need to take up 3 isles in the supermarket
- Seriously, even washing powders are 'proud sponsors of Mum'
- Can only Mum's shop in Iceland?
- Is the only positive picture of a family in the media 2 adults and 2.4 children?
- Seriously, the Clearblue Conception Indicator advert on prime time, 'I'm going to cry'.  Urgh
- Waking up on Mother's Day, packing the kids off with their beautiful home made cards, and then sitting alone 
- Dinner to celebrate the 'Mums'.  A bit rotten that one, as they are my sister and Mum  
- My DH not saying a word all day about how it must feel
- Feeling so selfish for feeling sorry for myself and not just being happy to celebrate with my Mum  

After years of prompting, will my dog not send me a card this year?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

marketing drives you crazy. i hit 40, and 41, and 42, and 43... still no mother's day card... slightly hopeful this year just maybe, just maybe i would get one...


what makes me mad is cards etc telling mum's how much they deserve a day off from doing all the stuff the non-mums wish they had ever had the opportunity to do! how many days have i woken up and wished i had a kitchen full of small people needing me to tip cereal into little bowls and iron tiny t-shirts and stick plasters on scuffed knees and mend tiny bicycles? when's my day to help with homework or pack picnic lunches? 

my idea of hell is spending the day with nothing else to do but bath by candlelight and watch tv yet the media is busy telling 'mums' to put their feet up... 


the other worst part is if you try and go out to escape the media you get surrounded by 'mum' related offers... restaurants, stately homes, anywhere you go for some time out and there's advertising 'bring mum for her special lunch' etc.... and families running around... 

(and yes, i'm finally pregnant, but i still don't actually believe i'm getting a real live baby. so many years of tears and heartache have eaten away at me, the closer it gets the more i expect it will be taken away at any minute... i'm in limboland still..,the mums think i don't know what it's like to be a mum and those still trying think i don't know what the struggle is like... but i do remember. it's been a long long time. )

mother's day's always been a horrible mixed-emotion day, where i have wanted to be happy for my own mum but just felt like a complete failure... it's cruel that society and the media go to such lengths to reinforce that idea and offer no escape for those that desperately want to be 'doing mum stuff'.


----------



## babycrazy35 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeph that clearbue ad really annoys me. I want to knock their heads together.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

_my idea of hell is spending the day with nothing else to do but bath by candlelight and watch tv yet the media is busy telling 'mums' to put their feet up..._

You've summed it up perfectly again Goldbunny. It must be so surreal for you, I can't imagine it ever feeling real after trying for so long until a baby is physically in your arms.

There's never a healthy alternative to the a perfect nuclear family in the media, and they wonder why people going through fertility problems, step families, people who have lost their Mums etc have mental health problems and feel isolated and excluded from society.

The Clearblue add makes me angry too, it's so insipidly sickly. I imagine that the friend who was going to cry at the wonderful news secretly did in the bathroom because she had a hideous bout of pregnancy jealousy.


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

*The Clearblue add makes me angry too, it's so insipidly sickly. I imagine that the friend who was going to cry at the wonderful news secretly did in the bathroom because she had a hideous bout of pregnancy jealousy.*

Molly I loved this and I think you are so right her congratulations seemed a bit fake and overdone to me! She def ran off for a little cry and "why not me" in the mirror!

Plus who tells people they are pregnant without even going to the doctor to confirm it first! What happened to abiding by superstition?

Pudding
X


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

babycrazy35 said:


> Yeph that clearbue ad really annoys me. I want to knock their heads together.


I feel the same every time I see it! It's pathetic! 
And how gross waving the 'pee stick' around! Urgh!


----------

